# New All in one software ! gr8



## shreyadr (Feb 8, 2008)

"a new all-in-one utility for managing multiple IM, e-mail, and social networking accounts.

Under IM, you can choose AIM, MSN Messenger, Yahoo! Messenger, Google Talk, ICQ, and Jabber.

For e-mail, you have a choice of Hotmail, Gmail, Yahoo! Mail, AOL Mail, or any POP or IMAP e-mail service. 

 The social network options are a bit more limited. Right now you can only choose Facebook and MySpace.

It  includes an e-mail notifier, and a pop up screen for keeping track of Facebook and MySpace updates. You can even add a chat window to your Facebook page so that anyone viewing your profile can send you instant messages which you can reply .When you first run , you'll be prompted to add accounts for each service you want to use."

Above was the description of an Application i read on the link. application is called 'Digsby'. This is the link. They have 5000 invities. I have downloaded the software and using it for 2 days. It dose not have unicode support which was reported to the developer and he assured me to fixed the problem ASAP. 

This application i liked very much, since it saves my logging on to yahoo messenger and gtalk for yahoo, msn and gmail buddies. 
I can check the mails received in my above 3 mail services thru my system tray and can *even delete *whichever mails i am not interested in thru this appl.

The link i had given is having 5000 invities. on asking; the developer had given me 1000 invitations of my own. First try for the code given in the link if not successful , pls PM me.


----------



## Maverick340 (Feb 8, 2008)

your post/ post title doesnt mention the software name .. any reason why ?


----------



## shreyadr (Feb 8, 2008)

Maverick340 said:


> your post/ post title doesnt mention the software name .. any reason why ?


 The software is not invented by me. I got link so i am giving the link. Secondly,  just by name  no one will understand  the features. Also, it has invitations...so to get the code people should act fast.  by reading type of features in title people will open and read the post at least


----------



## Pat (Feb 8, 2008)

^^Your first post could have been formatted in a better way ! A heading stating the name of the software is also as essential as mentioning its features!


----------



## utsav (Feb 8, 2008)

Yup


----------



## hullap (Feb 8, 2008)

let me try the SW


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 8, 2008)

Just tried it, looks good on Windows Vista & quite fast, but if I have to use an all in one Chat Client like this then I prefer Pidgin.

Digsby still has a long way to go.


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2008)

Is it safe & secure ?


----------



## shreyadr (Feb 9, 2008)

topgear said:


> Is it safe & secure ?


better scan the downloaded file before installing. if u have doubts.


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2008)

Okay


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I will try it


----------



## ashok jain (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok !


----------



## vandit (Feb 17, 2008)

Well even if u have scannd the file u cannot b sure that it is safe and secure...Bcause the antivirus wouldnt detect any security loopholes which may leak ur usr id and passwrds...


----------



## pritamonline (Feb 17, 2008)

All in one softwares :

1) Trillian - For logging in to multiple IM like yahoo, msn, icq, aol etc.

2) Irfanview - Graphic viewer (supports almost all graphic formats)

3) Firefox Browser - Browser which can be tailor made as per your needs by installing addons (block ads, free ftp addon software which works within browser)

Pritam
www.pritam.co.in || *users3.titanichost.com/pritam


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 28, 2008)

I have auto forward option enabled in my yahoo account... and for my gmail i configured my opera for pop3 access....


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 28, 2008)

i dont install any messaging applications... i just meebo


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 29, 2008)

i m using meebo since months anyways thanks for the S/W


----------



## ico (Feb 29, 2008)

Pidgin (www.pidgin.im) is better.......


----------



## hullap (Feb 29, 2008)

ya pidgin is the best


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 1, 2008)

Pidgin is simply the Best


----------

